# Technische Hintergrundfragen zur Logik der Weblogs in ISP-Config



## FuchurOnline (26. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand von den "echten Freaks" etwas erklären? 

Mir geht es um die Logaufteilung der einzelnen Webs. Warum werden die Logs nicht gleich in die einzelnen Webs geschrieben? Aus der apache2.conf entnehme ich dass der CustomLog einmal zentral in /var/log/httpd geschrieben wird und dann einmal pro Nacht von einem Perl-Skript zerlegt wird und in die einzelnen Log-Verzeichnisse der Webs verteilt wird.

Mich würden doch sehr die Beweggründe für diese Vorgehensweise interessieren.

Warum werden da nicht gleich die Logs in die einzelnen Log-Verzeichnisse der jeweiligen Webs geschrieben? Vom Apache2 her ist dies möglich. Und die Kunden hätten in Echtzeit ihre Logfiles.

Und wie in der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf zu entnehmen ist zwischen den einzelnen Abschnitten der <VirtualHost> </VirtualHost> Apache Direktiven ein ErrorLog vorhanden. Mir ist nicht ganz klar warum hier nicht auch der CustomLog mit dem Pfad zum Log-Verzeichnis des jeweiligen Webs hinterlegt wird wie eben auch bei der ErrorLog. Warum wird das gebündelt gesammelt und 1x nachts zerpflückt und auf die einzelnen Webs verteilt? Warum nicht der dirkete Weg? Diese Vorgehensweise erscheint mir etwas schildbürgerlich . (Ich hoffe hier niemanden auf den Schlips zu treten  )

Warum ist mir das überhaupt aufgefallen?
Nun ich betreibe einen Server mit sehr viel Traffic und erzeuge gern mehrmals am Tag aktuelle Web-Statistiken. Und da wunderte es mich doch sehr dass trotz mehrfacher aktuallisierung des Webalizers sich keine Veränderungen zeigten. In diesem Forum hatte ich schon eine ähnliche Anfrage gesehen die mit der Aussage abgespeist wurde das man das quasi hinnehmen müsse dass das nur eimal pro nacht gehen würde. Das finde ich ehrlich gesag sehr unbefriedigend.

Daher hier nun meine Fragen: 

1.) Würde der ISP-Config meine Einträge in der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf in ruhe lassen wenn ich die Custom-Logs dort eintrage und KEIN neues Web angelegt wird und KEIN bestehendes Web editiert wird?

2.) Wird beim neu Anlegen von Webs und E-Mail Adressen die Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf komplett neu geschrieben? Oder nur die Bereiche innerhalb von den Apache Direktiven <VirtualHost> </VirtualHost> des jeweiligen Webs?

3.) Wo genau befindet sich das Template bzw. die Routine welche in die Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf schreibt? Ich würde diesen Bereich gerne um den CusomLog ergänzen.

über technische Details bin ich sehr dankbar 

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!
Stefan


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2008)

> Warum werden die Logs nicht gleich in die einzelnen Webs geschrieben?


Weil es sehr unperformant ist und spätestens ab einer Anzahl von 50 oder 100 Webs nicht mehr funktionieren würde.

1) Nein.
2) Ja.
3) /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php


----------



## FuchurOnline (27. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Das hat mir schon sehr weiter geholfen. Ich verstehe deine Beweggründe dies so zu lösen schon etwas. Obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass der Apache2 tatsächlich so ein Haufen mehr-Traffic erzeugt wenn man die Logs gleich auf die Webs verteilt. Ich glaub dir das einfach mal, du hast wohl sicher mehr Erfahrung damit.

Trotzdem habe ich es für meine Zwecke umgebaut da ich einen Server mit realtiv wenig Webs (ca. 20) betreibe, einige davon aber sehr viel Traffic erzeugen. Da brauche ich mehrfach am Tag aktuelle Webs. Hierzu habe ich auch alle Webstats Mechanismen in der GUI deaktivert und nehme das nun händisch in die Hand. Also Webalizuer händisch drauf und die einzelnen Cronjobs ebenso schnell per vi reingehackt fertig.

BTW: Für alle die es interessiert und/oder auch aktuelle Logs benötigen, ich hab folgende Dateien geändert:
In der Datei 
	
	



```
/root/ispconfig/isp/conf/vhost.conf.master
```
 über der Zeile ErrorLog den Eintrag:

```
CustomLog {HTTPD_ROOT}/{WEB}/log/access.log combined
```
hinzugefügt.
Danach einmal was in der GUI bei den Webs gespeichert und uola done.

bye
Stefan


----------



## timersen2004 (28. Nov. 2008)

ISPConfig ist an sich von der Bedienung recht einfach und logisch aufgebaut. _Till_ hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere dazu in einem anderen Post gesagt das es einfacher sein soll als Plesk, Confixx etc. da diese recht kompliziert sind, also soll Anfängerfreundlich sein. Aber Anfängerfreundlichkeit und Linux passt nicht ganz recht wie ich finde


----------



## FuchurOnline (28. Nov. 2008)

Also in diesem Punkt muss ich ihm recht geben - es ist schon einfach gehalten...
und Linux-Anfänger sollen IPS-Config schon installieren können. Die Installation ist wirklich sehr einfach gehalten und die Doku dazu ist klar einfach und verständlich. Meine Meinung dazu. Und dein Linux-Dreisatz sollte auch jeder fortgeschrittene Anfänger beherrschen (configure, make, make install).

Wer natürlich gehobenere Ansprüche hat (da solls ja immer wieder welche geben *grins*) der kann natürlich die Skripte an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Das find ich ja immer wieder das geniale an OpenSource Produkten!

Ich finde ISP-Config trotzdem ein gelungenes Produkt!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## timersen2004 (29. Nov. 2008)

ISPConfig ist auf jeden Fall gelungen  Aber ich bin der Meinung zu einfach sollte es einem nicht gemacht werden, denn ohne Administrative Kenntnisse geht das ganze mit Linux schnell nach hinten los *gg*



Zitat von FuchurOnline:


> Das find ich ja immer wieder das geniale an OpenSource Produkten!


ISPConfig war nicht immer ganz OpenSource, *klick*.

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## killozap (29. Nov. 2008)

Bei meinem Arbeitgeber musste gerade ein physikalischer Serever mit 42go auf einen virtuellen mit ispconfig umgezogen werden, das hat ohne Probleme geklappt...

Die Installation eines Servers für/mit Ispconfig ist dank Howtoforge kein Problem, es gibt zwar ein paar Fallstricke, aber mit einem z.B. Ubuntu sollte das jeder wirklich Interessierter hinbekommen.


----------



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

Der 42go ISP-Manager ist einfach eine Vorversion von ISPConfig, ISPConfig ist eben kostenlos.  Vielleicht hättest Du auch nur die Daten sichern müssen und hättest die wieder einspielen können, gibt ja zumindestens in ISPConfig eine Funktion dafür - das hätte vielleicht Arbeit erspart...

Jo - ich bin Froh das sich mal eine Linux-Nerd-Truppe daran gemacht hat diese Seite zu gründen, und das gleich multilingual. Sonst sagen die ganzen Nerds ja immer "lern Linux lern Linux lern Linux..." und mehr wird einem nicht geholfen, die meisten sagen ja das Tutorials keinen Sinn machen, deswegen gibt es wahrscheinlich nur so wenige Seiten die sich dem Thema drehen... Etwas nervig ist es das relativ viele Tut's ein bisschen veraltet sind u. d. ab-und-zu was unerwartetes kommt (so war es bei mir zumindestens). Aber der Lerneffekt ist unwahrscheinlich hoch, ich finde so versteht man vieles viel viel besser...


Gruß
Timo


----------

